# g0121



## bwerner (Aug 13, 2008)

Medicare is dening our screening colonoscopies not at high risk using v76.51 w/ g0121. Does anyone know of a change? Medicare told us to read the bulletins, that there is another G code to use. I had no luck finding anything.

Thank you,

Becky


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 13, 2008)

There are 2 "G" codes - G0121 and G0105.  If your patient meets high risk criteria for a screening colonoscopy, use G0105.


----------

